# Dutch Oven Kielbasa & Veggies



## pacanis

Here's a nice hearty one-pot meal. It needs very little in the way of seasoning and packs a lot of its flavor from the ingredients. It makes enough for three good size servings. This was made in a 3.5 qt Dutch Oven.

Set your DO on the stove over medium heat and give it a couple turns of EVOO. When the oil starts to shimmer add 4-5 strips of chopped bacon. After the bacon starts rendering add 1/2 of a medium rough chopped onion and a little salt. Let that cook, stirring once in a while, while you peel and cube 5-6 medium potatoes and chop 3-4 cloves of garlic. Also, turn the oven on to 375F to heat up.

When the bacon and onions have mostly cooked, add the potatoes, some carrots (a lot if you like them, a little if you don't) , the garlic, salt, pepper, a couple more turns of oil and mix everything well. Put a lid on it and put it in the oven about 45-60 minutes, stirring halfway through.






Nearing the end of the cooking time above, start slicing 2-1lb pkgs of kielbasa, Hillshire farms or similar. I use one regular and one smoked. I like taking a bite of the kielbasa as I'm eating, not knowing which I am getting 
It should have cooked down and resemble this





Lay the sliced kielbasa on top of the cooked veggies and add about 10oz of beer to the DO. I use Budweiser. I don't think a dark or lager beer would flavor it as well. Chicken broth would probably work if you don't have beer. Put the lid back on and put it back in the oven for ten minutes. After ten minutes take the lid off and let the kielbasa get a little color, about 5-10 more minutes.





That's all there is to it. It does make a little broth, but I didn't feel like having any bread so I left the broth for the next two meals.


----------



## buckytom

another wow, pac! 

but do i have to add carrots if i don't like them? lol, just kidding. i love carrots.

this looks delicious. 

i like to do the same sort of guessing game with hot and sweet sausages in tomato sauce.


----------



## pacanis

buckytom said:


> another wow, pac!
> 
> *but do i have to add carrots if i don't like them*? lol, just kidding. i love carrots.
> 
> this looks delicious.
> 
> i like to do the same sort of guessing game with hot and sweet sausages in tomato sauce.


 
Yes. You need the contrast, but only if you are taking a pic 

Good tip on the spaghetti sauce. I don't know why that never occurred to me to do that. Next time I make it that's what I'll do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I would also have to add red and green peppers...that looks great!  Thanks, Pac!


----------



## Dawgluver

Another lovely tutorial, Pac!


----------



## MrsLMB

Nice looking food there Pac and great tutorial.  Looks like you have Fiesta which, of course, makes everything taste better !

Thanks for sharing that great looking pot of yummy !!


----------



## Snip 13

Yummo licious! I don't like carrots but I'll eat them 
Look devine Pacman!


----------



## GotGarlic

That's just like my German potato and sausage soup, minus the water for broth and parsley. Looks and sounds hearty and delicious.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks everyone.

Yes, this could easily be turned into a soup with more broth and smaller cubes... maybe even through some frozen cheese ravioli in there 

Love my Fiestaware. Colorful and heavy.


----------



## mmyap

pacanis said:


> Chicken broth would probably work if you don't have beer.



Shirley, you jest. 

That looks amazing!  And very German.  I may be tempted to add some kraut.  My family thinks they don't like kraut but It's my duty as a German to train them otherwise.  Wonderful looking dinner.


----------



## pacanis

mmyap said:


> Shirley, you jest.
> 
> That looks amazing! And very German. I may be tempted to add some kraut. My family thinks they don't like kraut but It's my duty as a German to train them otherwise. Wonderful looking dinner.


 
Well... for our non-drinking members...
And stop calling me Shirley 

This time when I made this I was wishing I had some smoked cabbage to add


----------



## Rocklobster

Nice meal.


----------

